# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android برنامج لوحة مفاتيح سحرية لنظام اندرويد Swype 1.60.36.8214

## Ae3sar

لوحة مفاتيح سحرية لنظام اندرويد Swype 1.60.36.8214  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الاصدار الاخير من Swype لوحة  المفاتيح السحرية لانظمة أندرويد التي تسمح لك بالكتابة على الشاشة بسرعة  عالية اصدار Swype 1.60.36.8214 بصيغة apk* *هذه النسخة كاملة بحجم 12 ميجا apk* *تدعم معظم الاجهزة بنظام اندرويد*   *روابط تحميل Swype 1.60.36.8214*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]for Android*

----------


## mohamed73

شكرا اخي الكريم

----------

